# Gardening for wildlife



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2021)

Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild. Results are a bit patchy so far, some bits just look a mess but others are pleasingly colourful.





The bees seem to like them too.
Might try sowing some wild flower seed in the autumn. Have been perusing the Scotia Seeds website, https://www.scotiaseeds.co.uk/product-category/seed-mixtures/
Are others here doing this sort of thing ?


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild. Results are a bit patchy so far, some bits just look a mess but others are pleasingly colourful.
> View attachment 596773
> 
> The bees seem to like them too.
> ...


no - there is no way i could let my lawn go like that, it would kill me.......i got plenty of plants and tress around the boarders for them to feed on


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild. Results are a bit patchy so far, some bits just look a mess but others are pleasingly colourful.
> View attachment 596773
> 
> The bees seem to like them too.
> ...


Yes, I just mow paths through my grass and have been actively planting various wildflowers. It's amazing what turns up of its own accord. The bees, butterflies and ladybirds love it as do I when I lie in the long grass and listen. 
I now manage it so that half the area is for the spring flowers (bees) and the other half is for grasses to seed (ladybirds). Oh and loads of daffodils naturalising. 
Smooth green lawns look sterile to me.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Jul 2021)

I collect seed from wildflowers growing locally in the hedgerows.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Jul 2021)

If you do buy seed I would suggest starting by getting loads of yellow rattle, it's a parasitic plant which weakens the grasses allowing wildflowers to flourish, it's a lovely plant in its own right aswell.
A proper wildflower meadow needs a lot of preparation, but most people, me included, just want more colour in their grass so learn to love the various clovers and self heal (which I see you have) and it can become a real wildlife haven.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

There is something seriously wrong with UK attitudes to wildlife. Just a couple of examples from my twitter feed this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Gardening for wildlife is something we have been doing both for decades. Sometimes it's a conscious decision, others it just seems sensible. We have a small garden and large allotment, in the main Mrs P runs the garden and the allotment is mine.

We never use chemicals other than Algon on the paved back yard and small area at the front and on the garden lawn - moss killer annually. In the garden pests are generally ignored but on roses or clematis I do run my fingers over stems to remove aphid. Plants for the garden are a careful selection of varieties which are insect friendly and others which fit the bill. It's a common misconception if one has plenty of flowers in beds and borders that's all that is needed. Many modern varieties and hybrids are sterile and of little use to insect life. An insect friendly garden needs reasonably careful selection of older varieties and insect friendly plants which flower throughout the seasons. Our garden is swarming with bees often as many as 50 on a single plant.

Our garden lawn is treated four times a year by Green Thumb. It's a flat green sterile space of zero beauty. The allotment grass is a riot of colour from April onwards and alive with bees and other pollinators. I cut it fairly high, perhaps 2", regularly. Any unused areas on the allotment are left to seed freely. We did have a problem with cabbage white two years ago but rarely have pest problems.

Our fences have gaps at the bottom, our hedgerow bottoms are full of wild plants and we do hedgehog release.

Gardening and growing is about working with nature not controlling it. I look at manicured gardens and think why?

My allotment is highly productive, looks very well cared for and I never have to kill anything to achieve this!


----------



## All uphill (4 Jul 2021)

We have left an area of grass unmown this year after sowing yellow rattle. The results are mixed so far with long grass dominating, but we will persist. I'm collecting seeds and have planted lots of bulbs in the hope of creating an insect friendly area over two or three years.

We have three huge mature hebes that are covered in bees!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2021)

Lavender is fantastic for bees. Got two massive plants at the caravan. Need to get more for home.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild.



Lawns are just about the most environmentally damaging thing you can do in the garden: a monoculture. Bad for wildlife, bad for the water table... *congratulations on making the meadow* - the complete reverse: supremely good for the environment, encouraging diversity and water retention. Also, it looks SO much better!


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild. Results are a bit patchy so far, some bits just look a mess but others are pleasingly colourful.
> View attachment 596773
> 
> The bees seem to like them too.
> ...


This is how I farm, so many bugs and pollinators and birds, it can even be quite deafening at times.

I have to take a few physical precautions such as fencing and nets against wildlife that might want to eat crops.

But generally everything sorts itself out, and is in good balance.

I don't have to buy in expensive inputs, or spend time spraying things so less work for me.



Tail End Charlie said:


> Yes, I just mow paths through my grass and have been actively planting various wildflowers. It's amazing what turns up of its own accord. The bees, butterflies and ladybirds love it as do I when I lie in the long grass and listen.
> I now manage it so that half the area is for the spring flowers (bees) and the other half is for grasses to seed (ladybirds). Oh and loads of daffodils naturalising.
> Smooth green lawns look sterile to me.



I spent a lot of my childhood lying on my belly looking at the bugs in the grass.

I guess even then it made sense that that was where all the important stuff was going on.

Without all the little critters, we're doomed, they're the base of the food chain.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> View attachment 597236



Dear god. That is shocking. 
The others are bad, too, but this is grim in the extreme.

I think it is interesting as I don't believe for one moment that the majority of people in the UK do hate wildlife but they definitely don't understand it. I am guessing (NB: no empirical evidence!) that most people never think beyond their immediate action, "Oh dear, there are ants..." deal with the ants and never consider the knock-on effects.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> Dear god. That is shocking.
> The others are bad, too, but this is grim in the extreme.
> 
> I think it is interesting as I don't believe for one moment that the majority of people in the UK do hate wildlife but they definitely don't understand it. I am guessing (NB: no empirical evidence!) that most people never think beyond their immediate action, "Oh dear, there are ants..." deal with the ants and never consider the knock-on effects.



To be honest I don't think the UK is stand out bad on this.

You go to any other farm store or garden centre in the western world and it's like this, full of chemicals to kill, and control..

If anything we're a bit more 'wildlife friendly'

Things like RSPB etc are very popular.

Although it doesn't always lead to 'joined up thinking' people will happily spend loads of money on bird food .

Or even on creating 'wildflower meadows'..

All good stuff.

But if it's suggested they might consider buying more 'wildlife friendly' (organically produced) food for themselves.??

"Oh no, that's too expensive" 

And of course there's that 'meddlesome EU' trying to control or ban insecticides that devastate pollinators.


It's getting people to consider both the detail, and the bigger picture at the same time, that is a tricky thing to pull off.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

The bug, that's a typo which can stay - I meant big, issue is many people don't understand. I live in a small village of terraced gardens. On our terrace there are 11 cottages and no fences or hedges between between the gardens - it's one big garden. There is a continuous hawthorn hedge along the garden tops This creates a certain community and one needs to be of a certain disposition to enjoy it.

One couple moved in a few years ago and set about creating their idyllic country cottage - FFS you just bought one, end of! The garden is regimented, utterly free of weed, straight lines etc. It's common opinion they just don't get community life.

The lady of the house once told me how she was planning a wildlife area. The same weekend her husband ripped out the undergrowth in the hawthorn hedge including the base of wild roses and honeysuckle, sprayed off the weed and put down gravel. I was gobsmacked.

I tried to explain about hedgehog runs etc. Deaf ears. People need education in these matters. The biggest culprit and sinner against nature are garden makeover programmes - especially Charlie Dimmock and the Rich brothers. Decking, gravel, more decking, concrete and a couple of 3x2 raised beds for veggies.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The bug, that's a typo which can stay - I meant big, issue is many people don't understand. I live in a small village of terraced gardens. On our terrace there are 11 cottages and no fences or hedges between between the gardens - it's one big garden. There is a continuous hawthorn hedge along the garden tops This creates a certain community and one needs to be of a certain disposition to enjoy it.
> 
> One couple moved in a few years ago and set about creating their idyllic country cottage - FFS you just bought one, end of! The garden is regimented, utterly free of weed, straight lines etc. It's common opinion they just don't get community life.
> 
> ...



Its a mindset thing.

We're told that we need to be 'in control' orchestrate, and buy 'product' or 'service*' to achieve certain ends .

Which is of course all good business for people who want to sell 'product' or 'service'.

You can self educate on methodology, and gain knowledge and experience from other people, and by doing it yourself 

But farming and gardening like this, cooperatively with nature, and with our neighbours, doesn't much 'profit' any third party .

*Not to diminish the value of 'expert ' services or knowledge brought in at the right time of place.


----------



## jowwy (1 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The bug, that's a typo which can stay - I meant big, issue is many people don't understand. I live in a small village of terraced gardens. On our terrace there are 11 cottages and no fences or hedges between between the gardens - it's one big garden. There is a continuous hawthorn hedge along the garden tops This creates a certain community and one needs to be of a certain disposition to enjoy it.
> 
> One couple moved in a few years ago and set about creating their idyllic country cottage - FFS you just bought one, end of! The garden is regimented, utterly free of weed, straight lines etc. It's common opinion they just don't get community life.
> 
> ...


But thats just your opinion and way of living. Theres no way i would buy a house that didnt have the gardens fenced off for my own privacey. It doesnt mean i disrespect other peoples views of community or country life, its just my opinion and view would be different to yours.

The last thing i would want to see in my garden is vermin and pests at night, because i wouldnt be able to enjoy the space knowing they were there. Everyone is different in their opinion and way of living, dont judge people cause they are different to you.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

We did no mow may and normally try and cut the lawns every 2 - 3 weeks , since discovering hedgehogs in the garden we have stopped using chemicals other than tomatorite .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Aug 2021)

My neighbour has a very large pond surrounded by dense grasses/ rushes. Coots and moorhens nest in them and then they bring the young to feed under my bird feeders, it's lovely watching them and they are not bothered by my presence. I reckon I could easily get them feeding from my hand.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Aug 2021)

I look forward to when i have a garden again and it will certainly be wildlife friendly. Managed anarchy is my style and manicured gardens make me wince  Native annuals and bi-annuals self seeding around are great to give an informal character to a garden and i like how they turn up in any old place where germination is possible.
Pic below is my last garden on a park home site, i didnt have much room but was crammed with flowers/fruit/trees/roses


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

@Chief Broom. Excellent. 👏👏


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Aug 2021)

If you have room, add a small pond or bog for diversity. Put some leaky pond liner in depression, covered in gravel then soil for a mini wetland environment.
A log pile is another easy way to add habitat.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Aug 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Smooth green lawns look sterile to me.


Indeed. Tidy gardens make me wince too. I've been letting my grass grow for quite a few years (10 or 15) now and new species just keep turning up. No black fly at all on my climbing french beans presumably due to a big crop of ladybird larvae earlier in the year. It's a voyage of discovery every time I go out into the garden to see what's happening with the flora and fauna. Such a joy


----------



## Gillstay (5 Aug 2021)

My friends do not quite get it so I have gone extreme on my new garden and as one cycling chap says `Your rewilding then?'

Glad to hear I am not alone. Bit I most enjoy is black polythene down, then covered with wood chip and slow worms have moved in underneath.
Plus a basking spot of course.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Aug 2021)

Gillstay said:


> slow worms


Lovely. We have slow worms breeding in our "nature reserve". Always have to be careful when cutting the hay.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Indeed. Tidy gardens make me wince too. I've been letting my grass grow for quite a few years (10 or 15) now and new species just keep turning up. *No black fly at all on my climbing french beans presumably due to a big crop of ladybird larvae earlier in the year*. It's a voyage of discovery every time I go out into the garden to see what's happening with the flora and fauna. Such a joy



I haven't seen many ladybirds or larvae this year but I think, but can't prove, the overall principle is correct. My allotment is a combination of well managed raised beds, plenty of homemade compost, everything from house and garden is recycled, and areas which are unused left to grow as nature intended. The grass is full of clover, daisies, buttercups, dandelions and vetches all of which are allowed to flower in season. I do not use any chemicals other than Tomorite.

The allotment is alive with insects. I have aphids on my peach tree. I've found two caterpillars in my broccoli when I was blanching it for the freezer.

That's it for pests this year. Nature is a balance and manicured gardens have a serious impact on this. Our garden and allotment are alive with pollinators but too many are sterile desserts for any type of wildlife.

We are already paying the price.


----------



## furball (6 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Am experimenting with letting the lawn run wild. Results are a bit patchy so far, some bits just look a mess but others are pleasingly colourful.
> View attachment 596773
> 
> The bees seem to like them too.
> ...


Not sure how you are intending sowing the wildflower seeds but for them to take, to you need to sow them in prepared ground. If you just throw them on the grass all that will be achieved is well fed birds. 🐦


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't seen many ladybirds or larvae this year but I think, but can't prove, the overall principle is correct. My allotment is a combination of well managed raised beds, plenty of homemade compost, everything from house and garden is recycled, and areas which are unused left to grow as nature intended. The grass is full of clover, daisies, buttercups, dandelions and vetches all of which are allowed to flower in season. I do not use any chemicals other than Tomorite.
> 
> The allotment is alive with insects. I have aphids on my peach tree. I've found two caterpillars in my broccoli when I was blanching it for the freezer.
> 
> ...


How do you blanch your brocolli before freezing, whats the full process you go through and what do you freeze them in???


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I collect seed from wildflowers growing locally in the hedgerows.


Luckily our local council likes to turn grass verges into wild flower meadows, it won't be long now before I can go collecting seed heads from poppies, corn flowers, california poppies, and a few others that I can't remember as well.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> How do you blanch your brocolli before freezing, whats the full process you go through and what do you freeze them in???


Break/cut the florets in to bite size pieces. Keep any stalks separate. Fill sink with cold water. Bring pan of water to the boil. Pop broccoli florets in and leave long enough to turn dark green, less than a minute, drain and plunge in to sink of water to cool rapidly. Do the same with the stalks which take slightly longer hence separating them out.

Spread out on kitchen roll or tea cloths and pat gently to dry a little. Place in freezer bags and then the freezer.

Broccoli stalks are delicious and have a creamy texture and taste.

After cutting broccoli heads from the plant if you leave the plants to grow small florets will form in the leaf axials which give a small second crop.

If you do a lot of blanching as we do - grow most of our own veg - one of these is useful. If you have surplus kale to freeze don't bother blanching as life is too short. In fact many veg can be frozen without blanching, beans in particular.


----------



## jowwy (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Break/cut the florets in to bite size pieces. Keep any stalks separate. Fill sink with cold water. Bring pan of water to the boil. Pop broccoli florets in and leave long enough to turn dark green, less than a minute, drain and plunge in to sink of water to cool rapidly. Do the same with the stalks which take slightly longer hence separating them out.
> 
> Spread out on kitchen roll or tea cloths and pat gently to dry a little. Place in freezer bags and then the freezer.
> 
> ...


Top man…….what do you freeze them in???


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Top man…….what do you freeze them in???


My freezer. 😄


----------



## jowwy (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My freezer. 😄


What type of containers/bags….just standard freezers bags or zip bags??


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> What type of containers/bags….just standard freezers bags or zip bags??


I use freezer bags with zips because I find them more convenient for opening and closing. The ones with the press closure are very fiddly.

I also find the zip lock ones last longer.


----------



## jowwy (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I use freezer bags with zips because I find them more convenient for opening and closing. The ones with the press closure are very fiddly.
> 
> I also find the zip lock ones last longer.


I got zip bags and a fair bit of brocolli to harvest tomorrow……so thats my sunday sorted lol

do you do the same with purple sprouting too??


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> I got zip bags and a fair bit of brocolli to harvest tomorrow……so thats my sunday sorted lol
> *
> do you do the same with purple sprouting too??*


No, we just pick and eat it. Purple sprouting goes mushy if you blanch and freeze it. You could try freezing it without blanching but when you eat it I would Chuck it in boiling water for no more than 30 seconds.

It's only worth freezing vegetables which are quite solid.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

@jowwy do you grow Cavolo Nero? A very productive type of kale which is a doddle to grow but very expensive to buy. I guess it's expensive either because it's trendy or it seems to me genuinely difficult to harvest commercially. Plants just keep on producing for months.

Don't blanch it before freezing. Just remove the centre rib, shred, freeze blind and then bag up.


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @jowwy do you grow Cavolo Nero? A very productive type of kale which is a doddle to grow but very expensive to buy. I guess it's expensive either because it's trendy or it seems to me genuinely difficult to harvest commercially. Plants just keep on producing for months.
> 
> Don't blanch it before freezing. Just remove the centre rib, shred, freeze blind and then bag up.


No i dont grow kale at the moment, but looking at new things to grow next year, but i am limited for space


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

Gardening for wildlife? The tremendous news is our hedgehog release continues to be a success. There are definitely two adults and two youngsters in and around the allotment. Probably more judging by the droppings!

The mole has finally returned, I thought he had gone for good. Our birdlife is good as well.

What becomes more noticeable with every year is the ever increasing decline in night flying insects. No beetles smashing towards the lights, can't recall the last time I saw a moth or crane fly. Very sad. The impact we continue to have on our environment with our desire to control and sterilize nature gets worse every year.

Whatever happened to the common house fly?


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2021)

Put a small pond in the garden earlier in the year, yesterday my other half was checking it out, she found two newts in it, we think they must have come with some pond plants she bought, really nice to see.


----------

